# The Rogue RDA



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

The Rogue RDA is causing quite a stir on ECF and Super-X will be doing a review of it in a day or so. The Reonauts are also excited because it can be converted to BF! Note to vendors and especially @JakesSA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (29/3/15)

Rogue ....Rouge is a little less manly

I think the odin crowd will like this one:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Rogue ....Rouge is a little less manly



Whoops! Thanks! Fixed! I think I spent a little too much time with the girls who run our weigh station at the bass comps! Estrogen all day at home (Wife, 2 Daughters and two female cats) and then two ladies at the weigh station! I need a pee... maybe I'll sit down and pee tonight!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops! Thanks! Fixed! I think I spent a little too much time with the girls who run our weigh station at the bass comps! Estrogen all day at home (Wife, 2 Daughters and two female cats) and then two ladies at the weigh station! I need a pee... maybe I'll sit down and pee tonight!



Rob's life is ruled by a petticoat government

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Rob's life is ruled by a petticoat government



Ain't that the truth!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (30/3/15)

Oh no, here we go again....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (30/3/15)

When does the group buy start?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Zodd said:


> When does the group buy start?



I thought I would test them first... and maybe in the mean time @JakesSA will get stock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (30/3/15)

Where is the airholes?


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Kaizer said:


> Where is the airholes?



From the top! So leaking from over squonking will not be an issue! 

The cut around the top is the airflow...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (30/3/15)

I call dibs if you dont like it @rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (30/3/15)

i call dibs cause @Paulie will order his own soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (30/3/15)

Interesting! Well it's got my attention 
A bit weird having the AFC on the top.


----------



## Yiannaki (30/3/15)

Im very keen on one of these little guys!


----------



## JakesSA (30/3/15)

Been wondering when these little guys will pop up..

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (30/3/15)

dengit , should have called dibs first we all know Mr Fisher is going too throw it in the gorge due to the overhang


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/15)

Daniel said:


> dengit , should have called dibs first we all know Mr Fisher is going too throw it in the gorge due to the overhang



I'm going to take a pill and try it.


----------

